# boat suggestions?



## MD746

I'm thinking about buying a boat to fish the coastal Ga. area preferably the marshes for trout and reds. I have been looking at a Riverhawk kingfisher or Gheenoe NMZ or lowtide 25.  Any suggestion on the boats? I'm not brand loyal so you dont have to get into the riverhawk Gheenoe battles that some post turn into. just looking for a boat I can rig with a 15hp outboard and fish two people.


----------



## coltday

I knew in general what a rivehawk/gheenoe was. But I SURELY didn't know they had inshore friendly setups! After a quick google images search, man they have some nice setups. I like the looks of the Lowtide 25 the best with the Kingfisher being a very close 2nd. Those look to be some skinny water machines. I'm sure the price difference is probably a good bit, but I'd check into a Mitzi Skiff. A little different animal, but I really like the setup and I'm pretty sure a couple guys in this area of the forum have a couple. Good luck in your choice!


----------



## erock

I have a 13ft Gheenoe and I love it. Its very stable and floats in spit. I mostly use it now for tailing reds in the marsh on a flood tide but I use to run all around Jekyll when I first got it. Heck, I've even gone over to Little Cumberland a few times. But that was on a VERY calm day.

In my opinion Gheeone is better built than Riverhawk.


----------



## ROAM

I have a 13 ft gheenoe that i have used for years in farm ponds.  its not the most stable of watercraft and all i have ever used on it is a trolling motor.  I will stand up in it as long as there isn't someone else rocking the boat.  However, that joker will get into some VERY skinny water.  I will never get rid of it.  Its perfect for slipping around in calm water, a perfect pond fishing rig.  With that being said, I have no experience in saltwater so........


----------



## wharfrat

http://www.polarkraftboats.com/#

check out their jons and dakotas. put a front deck in, an expensive trolling motor, and along with that 15hp you will have a fishing machine. polarkraft makes one of the best aluminum boats around. there is a dealer in kennesaw, and you may find a used one.


----------



## Bryannecker

*Custom built is the way to go....DYI or Contracted out.*



MD746 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a boat to fish the coastal Ga. area preferably the marshes for trout and reds. I have been looking at a Riverhawk kingfisher or Gheenoe NMZ or lowtide 25.  Any suggestion on the boats? I'm not brand loyal so you dont have to get into the riverhawk Gheenoe battles that some post turn into. just looking for a boat I can rig with a 15hp outboard and fish two people.



Here is the ultimate boat for backwater and skinny water fishing and it is stable for a 15 boat.  I can cast out of it and it is one that I built myself.  I bought the plans but modified them by adding a foot and a tunnel drive at the stern.  My channel on Youtube/saltwaternecker has videos of the construction and the fishing of this little jewel.  That is my suggestion for the ultimate boat.  Build it yourself or have one custom built.  

Capt. Jimmy
P/S: PM me and I will give you more details.


----------



## MOTS

I had a 15'4 Highsider Gheenoe w/9.9 Honda, went to Eufaula with it and the alligators wouldn't even get out of the way. It was a good stable boat, but even idling it would approach things too fast. I was constantly shifting in and out of gear to reduce speed. You would not drive it on the trailer with a tiller steer if you were by yourself. I would suggest a smaller skiff type boat with some width and stick steering for the inshore coastal.


----------



## Rodsmith

I have as my second boat a carolina skiff J16, with a front casting deck, and a smaller rear casting deck, with a Minn Kota riptide trolling motor, and a 40 yamaha. I have caught loads of fish from this little rig, and it is stable as all get out in the creeks and rivers around SSI. I haven't had it out for over a year now....guess its about time to sell it huh....you may want something smaller and lighter, but these are great little inshore boats that won't break the bank either.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Bryannecker, I love looking at pics of that boat! I love the Willie Harris design!

I agree with all of the above posts. I love my 16ft tunnel hull skiff, but I think a River Hawk or Gheenoe would be better at times. Of course if I had the money, I would have about 10 boats!


----------



## MD746

Thanks for all the suggestions, coltday I would love to own a Mitzi but it won't fit the budget I have. I'm really leaning toward the gheenoe they have a forum with tons of info. Plus the weight of the boat rigged out will make the 4-5 hr tow to the coast a little easier. I have been towing a 23' bay scout and really want to try true skinny water fishing.


----------



## Sant

MD
Check out a G3 Gator Tough Jon. I fish out of SSI and have owned one for about 3 years. It's a tunnel drive and will go almost anywhere a kayak will go. Very reasonble price too. Got mine in Conyers.


----------



## coltday

MD746 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, coltday I would love to own a Mitzi but it won't fit the budget I have. I'm really leaning toward the gheenoe they have a forum with tons of info. Plus the weight of the boat rigged out will make the 4-5 hr tow to the coast a little easier. I have been towing a 23' bay scout and really want to try true skinny water fishing.



I know the feeling, I would love to have one as well. Right now I have a 16' aluminum bass boat. Picked it up for under $2,000 and it is doing the job at the moment!


----------



## MD746

I just wanted to update my post I came across a 15'4 Gheenoe highsider .So I picked it up for 200 bucks my plans are to add front deck mainly for storage, paint the outside and inside, add a small outboard leaning towards a 8hp. I will fish 90% of the time in the Chattahoochee and 10% salt flats and marsh. My plan is light weight and easy towing due to gas prices and easy to handle solo.


----------



## Bryannecker

MD746 said:


> I just wanted to update my post I came across a 15'4 Gheenoe highsider .So I picked it up for 200 bucks my plans are to add front deck mainly for storage, paint the outside and inside, add a small outboard leaning towards a 8hp. I will fish 90% of the time in the Chattahoochee and 10% salt flats and marsh. My plan is light weight and easy towing due to gas prices and easy to handle solo.



Great Plan!


----------



## jsullivan03

*Noe!*

Get that thing ready and lets hit the south end of the hooch down by you sometime.   I wanna learn that section this spring (BTW, I'm Jakal03 on Custom Gheenoe).  I'm towing my Noe' to St Simons this weekend for my first salt outing in it.  Anyone on here in the SSI area sees me, say hello.  I'll be down there Fri-Sun.


----------



## gulpjuice

I may be out saturday ill holla at you if i see ya! I like your custom gheenoe jsullivan that thing is tricked out! My dad has a custom but its a tiller and not as tricked out as yours! I am not even sure what model the one i have is but it is a cool little boat and will poll through just about anything with water on it. And with a 15hp it is a little scary without a sandbag up front or another person if you want to run wot


----------



## ROAM

DUDE! that is one awesome Gheenoe! Mine looks nothing like that.  That thing sure is a headturner.  I bet it fishes great!  Did you do all that work yourself Jsullivan?


----------



## Eroc33

Have you seen towee boats they have more freeboard than a geehnoe and are customizable I wish I had seen them sooner


----------



## erock

jsullivan03 said:


> I'm towing my Noe' to St Simons this weekend for my first salt outing in it.  Anyone on here in the SSI area sees me, say hello.  I'll be down there Fri-Sun.



Dude, that thing is SWEET! My next one will be just like that. If you ever bring it over to Jekyll let me know. I'll show you a few spots.

Here mine.....


----------



## jsullivan03

ROAM said:


> DUDE! that is one awesome Gheenoe! Mine looks nothing like that.  That thing sure is a headturner.  I bet it fishes great!  Did you do all that work yourself Jsullivan?



I've done some of the work, but all of the glass work was done before I bought her.


----------



## killswitch

erock said:


> Dude, that thing is SWEET! My next one will be just like that. If you ever bring it over to Jekyll let me know. I'll show you a few spots.
> 
> Here mine.....





Got me one of those old 13's  with a 4 horse cake mixer on the back.  Looking to hang a few more ponies on the back 'cause it's some slow going to get anywhere. What are you running ??


----------

